# PLUM CREEK UPDATE!



## TEEJAY (Mar 12, 2007)

I JUST SPOKE WITH MY CURRENT CLUB PRES. ABOUT OUR LEASE SITUATON WITH PLUM CREEK. HE IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A MEETING WITH THEM TOMORROW. MAYBE THEY WILL CAPITULATE ON SOME OR ALL OF THEIR RAPACIOUS PROPOSALS?? EVERYONE NEEDS TO CONTINUE TO PUT THE HEAT ON THEM TO LET THEM KNOW THAT WE GEORGIA SPORTSMAN DO NOT LIKE BEING TAKEN ADVANTAGE OF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Let me know who he meet with and the out come as we lease from them as well.  You can do it here or send me a PM.  thanks for the info.


----------



## TEEJAY (Mar 13, 2007)

TEN FOUR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep us posted Teejay.

Our club is in the same situation...........................

Bucky T


----------



## Deerhunter958 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Good Luck!!*

Lot's of us are in the same position.  From all indications, Plum Creek executives feel that if we don't pay it, the next guy will.  Their letter talked of "new and exciting changes."  The only things new are ways for them to extract more money from us.  If we have to pay for food plots, camping spots, campers, etc., we will eventually have to have more members.  The quality of the hunting will go down and consequently the value of the lease.  The end game may not be more money for Plum Creek.


----------



## TEEJAY (Mar 14, 2007)

as soon as i hear something i will relay it to you guys. as for what you can do i highly recommend that each and everyone of you on this site contact plum creek to express your disdain for their reprehensible proposals. do this even if you dont  lease property from them or not, because if they are able to so this unchecked then all of the land holders will think they have a free pass to gouge every sportsman. just remember that one individual standing alone needs to shout to be heard, but thousands only need to wisper to be noticed!! contact plum creeks ceo/pres. rick holley. his address is on their website.plumcreek timber. com i for one will not lie down and go silently into the night will you???????????????


----------



## duke13 (Mar 14, 2007)

Got our Plum creek lease agreement yesterday. Went up $1.11/ acre plus $200 for having a camp area and $200 for the little pole shed!  Runs the membership up  $60 after a $135 increase last year. In 2 seasons the dues went from $325 to $525!


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 14, 2007)

duke13 said:


> Got our Plum creek lease agreement yesterday. Went up $1.11/ acre plus $200 for having a camp area and $200 for the little pole shed!  Runs the membership up  $60 after a $135 increase last year. In 2 seasons the dues went from $325 to $525!



Did they give you an option or place to change the amount if the shed was removed before the lease remewal date.  We have a couple that we are going to tear down rather than pay $200.  I am going down Saturday morning to get a count on shed etc. so that I can send in our form on Monday.


----------



## hunt4lifeelw (Mar 14, 2007)

Guys, our lease went from $550 to $800 after they were thinning our property during deer season and working on Saturdays in Heard co.  Still trying to decide what to do about it.  Our Pres said they have not assessed the camp this was an increase in the cost per acre only.  That kind of sounds high but we are not privy to the lease cost and increase.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 15, 2007)

duke13 said:


> Got our Plum creek lease agreement yesterday. Went up $1.11/ acre plus $200 for having a camp area and $200 for the little pole shed!  Runs the membership up  $60 after a $135 increase last year. In 2 seasons the dues went from $325 to $525!



Is your camping area a full acre in size???

I thought they were suppose to charge $200 per acre for the campsite.  If the site is less than an acre, do the math for it.

Our agent told us as long as we take our campers out after deer season, bring them back for turkey season, then take them back out, we're not going to be charged the $200 per camper.  It only applied if the campers stayed there year round.....................  This is what I heard from the president of the club's son at least.  Going down Saturday for a camp meeting and will find out this Saturday.

Our campsite is probably only 1/2 an acre or a little less.

Seems the actual big increase in money is coming off the lease payment itself..........  Our's went up a $1 and change as well.  Don't know the exact amount, but I do know it went up $1000 and we have 925 acres..........

Bucky T


----------



## Model70 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Just a thought*

Time you pull that camper in and out 2 or 3 times,  You might have spent the 200.00 fee in fuel....

I think charging a man for his camper and shed is dumb,,  If you want to raise the price per acre on a lease,  then go ahead,  But don't nickel and dime someone on top of that....  Not real "customer" friendly


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 15, 2007)

I talked to Wayne Phillips and he said that as long as ours were removed during the summer there would be no charge.  Having them there during hunting season was fine and the space between small game and turkey was not a problem either.


----------



## Son (Mar 15, 2007)

*Plum Creek*

And St Regis went up. If they go up like this again next year, I'm out of it. If everybody would get out for one year, bet the price would be reasonable again. Anybody think it possible for Georgia hunters sticking together, forming something like, The Georgia Hunters Association?
To include everybody that hunts in Ga, even those from other states. Something must be done or price increases will continue to be shoved down our throats like the gas prices.
I've heard/read all the responses on this subject before. Buy your own land, higher taxes are the reason, the owners have the right to charge what they want and etc... But in the end, it comes down to supply and demand. No demand and the supply will be plentiful and making NO MONEY. Get my drift? When cows fly will hunters stick together. At least that's my take from the many arguments I see on outdoor forums these days.


----------



## Minner (Mar 16, 2007)

Son said:


> And St Regis went up.



I used to be on a lease owned by St Regis. The land went up $ 0.50 per acre every year and was told it would continue to do that indefinitely. 



			
				Son said:
			
		

> Anybody think it possible for Georgia hunters sticking together, forming something like, The Georgia Hunters Association?
> 
> When cows fly will hunters stick together.



I'd have to agree with that. However, I don't lease any land or belong to a club, but I don't think I'd be too willing to sit out a season. Who knows how many seasons I have left to hunt?


----------



## field (Mar 16, 2007)

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*

I might be dreaming, but maybe plum creek is going up on camp fees, so out of towners will stay home!!!!!!!  That way local people can hunt at home again!!!!  What a dream, what a dream!!!!!


----------



## kcausey (Mar 17, 2007)

Sounds like we all need drip torches.


----------



## Kleaned House Klub (Mar 21, 2007)

HEY GUYS, I LEASE ONE OF THE LARGEST TRACKS PLUMB CREEK HAS, 1330 ACRES....TELL ME ABOUT 500-800 DOLLAR INCREASES, MINE IS UP RIGHT AT 2000.00 JUST FROM LAST YEAR WITH THE PER ACRE INCREASE AND THE CAMP FEES.....I KNOW WHAT YOU'RE SAYING......wE'VE HAD THIS LEASE SINCE 1965, SEEN LOTS OF CHANGES,CUTOVER,CLEARCUT,BEAVERPONDS....BOTTOM LINE...THE PEOPLE AT THE LOCAL STAGE ( THE FORRESTERS) ARE THE SAME PEOPLE WE HAD WHEN IT WAS GP LAND, THE PROBLEM LIES WITH UPPER MANAGEMENT. i'VE TALKED WITH WAYNE PHILLIPS ALSO....DON'T KNOW IF IT WILL DO ANY GOOD...HE IS AWARE OF THE CONCERNES ON THIS NETWORK, SO MAYBE SOMETHING WILL HAPPEN....ON THE OTHER HAND....i DON'T WANT TO TAKE A CHANCE ON LOOSING OUR LEASE BUT IT IS QUICKLY GETTING TO DIFFICULT TO CONVINCE SOMEONE TO PAY1500.00 FOR A MEMBERSHIP.....i'M VERY TIRED OF THE HASSEL, IT'S THEIR LAND AND THEY HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO DO WHAT THEY ARE DOING, BUT IT JUST MAYBE TIME TO THROW IN THE TOWEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST A FEW THOUGHTS FROM ONE WHO HAS FOUGHT THIS SAME BATTLE MANY, MANY TIMES BEFORE. KLEENED HOUSE KLUB


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 21, 2007)

Kleaned House Klub, we lease a 2,898 acre tract from plum creek I know what you mean.  We've also had the lease since the 60's.

Darrell


----------



## Deerhunter958 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have about 1500 acres leased from Plum Creek and they sent me a note saying they were going up 30% on my lease.  They went up 10% last year.  They say I have one of the best leases around.  Well, it ain't because of anything they did.  It was my money, sweat, and effort that got it in good shape.  They sprayed every hardwood on the place except for a narrow strip on a river.


----------



## whtlhntr (Mar 23, 2007)

*Plum Creek*

I understand that some people are a bit upset with Plum Creek, but just so you know when you start talking drip torches it hits a bit close to home.  You are not going to hurt Plum Creek by putting fire to those clubs, but you sure are putting my a** on the line.  I don't mind fighting fire, it's my job, but when you have a problem with a timber company you're not solving anything by burning some pines up.  They do have insurance and 8 times out of 10 you're just helping them by cleaning up some understory.  GFC does have law enforcement folks and if you get caught you will get charged with arson.  And God forbid it gets off the place and burns up someones house or family or a firefighter.  IMHO drip torches are not the answer.


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 23, 2007)

whtlhntr said:


> I understand that some people are a bit upset with Plum Creek, but just so you know when you start talking drip torches it hits a bit close to home.  You are not going to hurt Plum Creek by putting fire to those clubs, but you sure are putting my a** on the line.  I don't mind fighting fire, it's my job, but when you have a problem with a timber company you're not solving anything by burning some pines up.  They do have insurance and 8 times out of 10 you're just helping them by cleaning up some understory.  GFC does have law enforcement folks and if you get caught you will get charged with arson.  And God forbid it gets off the place and burns up someones house or family or a firefighter.  IMHO drip torches are not the answer.



If I were a betting man he was just venting when he said "drip torches" and meant nothing beyound that.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 23, 2007)

whtlhntr said:


> .  IMHO drip torches are not the answer.




Does anyone have a pine beatle farm?


----------



## field (Mar 23, 2007)

*I think it was venting!*

Yeah I can clearly speak for him! It was a joke,(drip torches!), I don't think anyone was looking to start a fire, or harm anyone, It was in response to the high prices, the timber companies think the huntin's worth!! Please don't read so much into it!


----------



## whtlhntr (Mar 24, 2007)

*Sorry*

Maybe did read too much in it, been dealin with a lot of folks that try to prepare for turkey season with a drip torch,  we had 11 set fires a couple of Saturdays ago, one burnt 120 acres (of Plum Creek land) and just spent all week on Plum Creek property trying to get one out in a bay-another 100+ acres.  Might make me just a bit hyper sensitive to comments like that.  Again, I apologize, didn't mean to make a mountain out of a molehill


----------



## field (Mar 24, 2007)

*I hear yuh!*

I'd be a little on the ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy side myself!!


----------

